# Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€



## BirmaWarrior (29. Mai 2019)

*Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

Moin Leute,

in den nächsten Tagen wird bei mir ein neuer Rechner fällig sein und nach langen Recherchen bin ich zu einer vorläufigen Konfiguration gekommen. Da ich nun ja auch nicht allwissend bin, dachte ich mir, dass es nicht schaden kann, wenn mal ein paar Experten drüber schauen. Damals hatte ich mir auch HIlfe hier gesucht... aber das war 2012^^



Meine Konfiguration:


Prozessor: Intel Core i9 9900K 8x 3.60GHz So.1151 WOF - Sockel 1151 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei

Grafikkarte: 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 ARMOR 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de 

ODER 8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RTX 2070 | Mindfactory.de

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master Intel Z390 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - INTEL | Mindfactory.de

RAM: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...arz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1034064.html

Gehäuse: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Fractal-Design-Define-R6-Blackout-USB-C_1275111.html (Lüfter werden gegen Silent Wings 3 ausgetauscht)

SSD fürs Sytem: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-x4-32Gb-s-3D-MLC-NAND--MZ-V7P51_1246505.html 
ODER https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-3-0-x4-NVMe-1-3-3D-NAND-TLC--M_1292721.html

SSD für Daten: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...TA-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--CT1000MX50_1219929.html

Netzteil: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...raight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold_1223022.html



Zur Vollständigkeit hier auch nochmal meine Antworten auf die Kaufberatungsfragen:


1.) Wie hoch ist das *Budget*?
Im Bereich bis 2000€.  Zur Not und allerhöchstens 2.200€


2.) Gibt es *abgesehen vom Rechner* noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Nein, das Betriebssystem ist günstig auf ebay zu erwerben.


3.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?
Ich baue zum ersten Mal selbst zusammen.



4.) Gibt es *vorhandene Hardware*, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B.  Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))  Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls  vorhanden?
Nein


5.) Welche *Auflösung und Frequenz* hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
Bisher ist es ein HD Monitor, nichts besonderes. Geplant wäre WQHD und eine höhere Hertz-Zahl, wenn die Finanzen es in Zukunft mal hergeben.


6.) Welchen *Anwendungsbereich* hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
Gezockt werden vorrausichtlich: LoL, Overwatch, Diablo, Starcraft, Anno/Cities Skylines, Witcher 3, Skyrim. Aufwändigere Spiele sicher auch mal aber da könnte ich grade keine genauen benennen. 
Anwendungen: Es sollen viele Adobe-Programme laufen. Photoshop, Lightroom und Premiere, sowie ein Programm um Musik zu bearbeiten und aufzunehmen (Vermutlich wird es ProTools).  


7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
Fürs erste soll die m.2 für ein schnelles System sorgen und eine 1TB SSD für genug Speicher. Später kann man ja immernoch weitere SSDs dazukaufen.


8.) Soll der Rechner *übertaktet* werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
Ich persönlich traue mich da nicht ran und würde lieber darauf verzichten.


9.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
Mir ist es wichtig, dass der PC eine minimale Lautstärke hat, da er quasi 24/7 in meinen 20qm angeschaltet sein wird. Ein optisches Laufwerk rüste ich später nach.


Meine Fragen:

Genügen 750 Watt bzw. ist das ein kleiner Overkill?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur Gaming Z oder würdet ihr es bei der Armor belassen?
Lohnt sich ein Aufpreis von der Samsung Evo Plus m.2 zur Pro?
Passen die Komponenten alles safe in das Gehäuse?
Würde ein Glasfenster im Gehäuse die Lautstärke erhöhen?

für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

Wie eilig hast du es denn? Am 7.7 kommen die neuen Ryzen.
Dann gibt's für ca. 330 Taler 8 Kerne. Und 12 Kerne für ca. 500. Beide takten dann um die 4,5GHz.
Allerdings wurden nur die X Varianten vorgestellt. Sollte es wieder nonX Cpus geben, macht sich am Preis natürlich positiv bemerkbar. 
Lohnt sich dann für Premiere.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

Prinzipiell bin ich ja dafür das man sich immer genau dann einen neuen PC kauft wenn man ihn benötigt! 

Aber aktuell sieht das etwas anders aus! 

Ich wäre auch dafür noch bis zum Erscheinen der Ryzen 3xxx zu warten und ein Maximum an Performance fürs Geld zu erhalten.

Egal wie sich die neuen Ryzen gegenüber Intel nun "genau" schlagen werden wird es sicher zu einem gewissen Umbau im Preisgefüge - auch bei Intel - kommen!

Natürlich nur wenn ein "Warten" möglich ist - wenn der PC wirklich JETZT her muß dann ist es halt leider so


----------



## Discocoonnect (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

Also soll der PC jetzt einfach nur leise sein oder wirklich ein Silent-PC, der möglichst keine Geräusche von sich gegeben muss. Eine 2070 ist für das Budget übrigens in fast allen Fällen untertrieben, da gehört eine RTX 2080 rein. Einen günstiges 8-Kerner bekommst du im Moment mit den Ryzen 2700 für 210€.

NVMe-SSDs scheinen hier tatsächlich sinnvoll zu sein, obwohl ich da nicht zwingend auf die teuersten Modelle gehen würde. Die Crucial P1 ist sehr günstig, aber natürlich etwas langsamer als eine 970 Evo, außerdem nutzt sie QLC-Speicher, welcher immer noch langlebig ist, aber TLC ist dann doch besser. Für den professionellen Bereich würde ich evtl. auch eher zu den 970 Evo (Plus) greife, aber nicht zwingend.

Da du kaum Shooter spielst, wo hohe Monitorfrequenzen vor allem interessant sind, würde ich 4k in Betracht ziehen.

Kurz zu deinen Fragen:
Für Silent würde ich die ROG Strix nehmen.
Eher nein, wenn du nicht zwingend den MLC brauchst.
Ja.
Nicht merkbar.


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein sehr guter Starpost 

Ich würde auch sagen, warte mit dem CPU-Kauf auf die neuen Ryzen, dann haust Du dir den 3700X rein, und gut is.
Falls die Ryzen beim Release im Preis noch anziehen sollten, und Intel weiter die Preise senkt, kannst Du immer noch auf den 9900K zurückkommen 

Beim Monitor sehe ich das genauso wie Kumpel Discocoonnect (mein Gott.... mit 2 "o" ).
Bei den Spielen würde ich direkt einen 4K-Monitor und eine RTX2080 nehmen..... oder auf die neuen Navi warten (RX5700....).

Für eine RTX2070 wäre das 750 Watt völlig oversized, aber ab einer RTX2080 plus 8-Kerner darf man das ruhig nehmen 

Dein Budget ist fett genug, deswegen würde ich ausschliesslich SSDs nehmen (2 x 1 TB.... ), die Crucial P1 reichen völlig, müssen nicht die teuren Smasung 970 Evo/Plus sein.

Ansonsten Datenleichen auslagern (4TB 2,5" Zoll USB 3.0 ca. 100,- Taler, pfeilschnell, wird nur lauwarm und ist praktisch unhörbar.... WD Portable tralala.....) 

Fenster wirkt sich so ziemlich Null auf Lautstärke aus.
Wenn man scheisslaute Komponenten hat, nützt auch eine Dämmung ohne Fenster nix 

Das Fractal R6 ist natürlich ein sehr gutes Gehäuse (und die Werkslüfter müsstest Du echt nicht zwingend ersetzen), aber Du kannst dir ja trotzdem mal diese beiden Sahneteilchen anschauen 

Corsair Obsidian 500D, Glasfenster
Phanteks Eclipse P600S Satin Black, Glasfenster

Also Check.....

8-Kerner plus Hyperthreading is klar

2 x 16GB 3200er RAM

Mainboard mal schauen.... auf den X570 läuft eventüll noch schnellerer RAM..... 3200er auf jeden Fall ab Werk, also ohne XMP 

Straight Power 11 750 Watt nur, wenn so eine Graka verbaut wird : Produktvergleich Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Extreme Core, Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 AMP Extreme, Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 Phantom GLH, MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio geizhals.eu EU

Dark Rock Pro 4 is sowieso klar.... oder Alpenföhn Olymp

SSDs halt mal schauen.... muss imho keine so teure sein....

Optisches Laufwerk holst Du dir ein externes.

Wenn ich das alles grob im Kopp überschlage..... passt auf jeden Falle alles ins Budget (ausser der 4K-Monitor, aber das muss auch kein schweineteurer sein...... ein guter Smasung mit 28" Zoll geht bei deutlich unter 300,- Talern los )

Oder halt eine RTX2070 (oder RX5700), plus 144Hz-WQHD-Monitor.....

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## BirmaWarrior (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*



> Also soll der PC jetzt einfach nur leise sein oder wirklich ein  Silent-PC, der möglichst keine Geräusche von sich gegeben muss. Eine  2070 ist für das Budget übrigens in fast allen Fällen untertrieben, da  gehört eine RTX 2080 rein. Einen günstiges 8-Kerner bekommst du im  Moment mit den Ryzen 2700 für 210€.



Er soll so leise sein, wie es eben machbar ist, denn ich sitze viel davor und schlafe im gleichen Raum. Ich weiß, viele würden eine 2080 in dem Budget verbauen aber dann müsste ich zuviele Einschnitte bei den anderen Dingen machen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit einer 2070 alles spielen kann, was es gibt... und das auch in WQHD. Eine 2080 ist für das bisschen mehr Leistung doch ein ganzes Stück teuer. Der Ryzen ist billiger aber die Gaming Leistung ist ja auch ein Stück reduzierter.





> Ich würde auch sagen, warte mit dem CPU-Kauf auf die neuen Ryzen, dann haust Du dir den 3700X rein, und gut is.
> Falls die Ryzen beim Release im Preis noch anziehen sollten, und Intel  weiter die Preise senkt, kannst Du immer noch auf den 9900K zurückkommen
> 
> Beim Monitor sehe ich das genauso wie Kumpel Discocoonnect (mein Gott.... mit 2 "o" ).
> ...



Danke dir für die ausführliche Antwort 
Mit dem Warten tue ich mich etwas schwer... klar der i9 ist nicht super kosteneffizient aber das würde ich hier verkraften, um nächste Woche loslegen zu können.

Thema Monitor: Den gibts eh erst später, da schaue ich nochmal. Er ist auch nicht Teil von dem Budget, dass ich hier veranlagt hatte... das hätte ich wohl dazu sagen sollen.  Da  ich auch Bilder bearbeiten werde, muss das gute Stück auch so farbneutral sein, wie es geht.

Der Alternate Konfigurator hatte mir angezeigt, dass 500W zu wenig seien und da dachte ich, nehme ich lieber etwas mehr. Also sind 600 ausreichend oder?


----------



## Discocoonnect (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*

"Wie eben machbar ist", kann viel heißen. Am besten wäre dann der Noctua NH-D15 und 30€-Lüfter oder sogar noch mehr, was aber dann RICHTIG kostet und nicht viiiel Vorteil ggü normalen Komponenten bringt.

Also das doppelte für die CPU zu zahlen, die nicht mal 1,5x so schnell ist, halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, wenn man dadurch zusätzlich noch GPU-Leistung verliert. Außerdem gibt es auch RTX 2080 unter 700€, welche allerdings nicht für Silent-Systeme geeignet sind, für leisere schon. Ich würde wenigsten den 1 Monat auf die neuen CPUs warten.

Für Bildbearbeitung wäre 4k doch besser oder nicht? Für 4k-Gaming wäre eine RTX 2080 auch besser UND der 12-Kerner von AMD wäre doch für z.B. Rendering auch Gold wert.

Also ein non-OC 9900k sollte so 100W ziehen, die GPU so 180W, der Rest um die 50W. Übertaket man den 9900k auf 5GHZ und die GPU auch ein ordentliches Stück, dann landest du ganz schnell bei knapp 500W, was noch okay wäre. Da du nicht übertakten willst, reichen 550W. Für einen 12-Kerner und eine RTX 2080 würde ich auch etwas mehr nehmen.

Da du den Monitor auch erst später upgradest, würde ich das mit dem PC zusammen machen.

Mein Vorschlag: Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 1400€ + 500€ CPU + 200€ MB + Monitor.
Der Kühler der GPU ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich, meine ich. Müsste der selbe sein, wie auch die Phantom drauf hat.
Guck mal hier bei den Monitoren, du kannst selbst noch weiter den Farbraum etc. eingrenzen: Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 3440x1440 (UWQHD)/3840x1600 (QHD+)/3840x2160 (4K UHD)/4096x2160 (4K DCI), Panel: IPS/IPS/IGZO/VA, Reaktionszeit: bis 5ms Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: Silent Gaming und Editing PC für ca.  2.000€*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Also ein non-OC 9900k sollte so 100W ziehen, die GPU so 180W, der Rest um die 50W. Übertaket man den 9900k auf 5GHZ und die GPU auch ein ordentliches Stück, dann landest du ganz schnell bei knapp 500W, was noch okay wäre. Da du nicht übertakten willst, reichen 550W. Für einen 12-Kerner und eine RTX 2080 würde ich auch etwas mehr nehmen.



Ein non OC 9900k gibt es ja praktisch nicht, da alle Z390 Mainboards die CPU auf all Core 4,7GHz takten.
Und da zieht die CPU dann 140 Watt. Schaltest du alle Begrenzungen im Bios ab, geht es auf 200 Watt hoch.
Da kann man dann schon ein 750 Watt Modell nehmen um genug Leistung auf der CPU Leitung zu haben.


----------

